# Ultrasound results, input appreciated.



## juliev (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello, I posted this in the main discussion board, but figured I should post it here as I am suspicious. Below I will post my ultrasound results. From what I can tell, there are some characteristics of both benign and malignancy in my nodule. I am scared that it is so big. and I am confused as to why there are microcalcifications in the opposite side where there is NO nodule. I have not heard from the endocriniologist office yet, so I do not know what is next but I am sure it will be a FNA. I am wondering if they would just want to remove the nodule since it is 4 cm? Any thoughts on the ultrasound results?

Report:
Neck ultrasound findings:
The patient has asymmetric enlargement of the left lobe of her
thyroid.
No previous examination is available for comparison.
The thyroid is normal in echotexture. The right lobe measures 2.1
x 1.9 x 5.3 cm. The left lobe measures 1.9 x 1.9 x 4 cm.
No nodules are seen in the right lobe. A 5 mm macrocalcification
is present in the right lobe.
An exophytic homogeneous hypoechoic nodule arises from the
anterolateral aspect of the left lobe. It measures 29 x 26 x 40
mm. No calcifications are present within it. There is moderate
intranodular vascularity. It is well defined and sharply
marginated

Impression:
1. Dominant exophytic left thyroid nodule. It fulfills ATA
criteria for FNA.
Recommend endocrinology consult to discuss management.


----------

